# Planting Trees



## daworz (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok i owne property in Kentucky, And it all open ground except for a area of Hard woods about 30 arcers. I was wondering if i could go down and remove trees from the woods and plant in the open field, and get them started before we build, that would have at least a couple of years time to get astablised?


----------



## terrysway (Jan 30, 2007)

daworz,

Anytime you transplant something to a totally different environmental condition like that you are liking for trouble.


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

Its still early enough.

You might try checking my transplanting page...

http://www.mdvaden.com/transplanting.shtml

Sunburn protection may be essential bringing them out of the woods.

If you read that page, go to advice, then open the one menu for the sunburn and watering topics, too.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

mdvaden that is a good website. I wish I read it before I moved my apple tree.


----------



## milos (Jan 15, 2007)

*Help :What trees or scrubs you recomended?*

I am from SC ,Zone 8.
I am looking for fast growing trees or scrubs about min.11 feet max 15 feet tall.
My sugestion is lugistrum Japonica,thuja green giant but I planed to cutt it.But I am scared how it is gone look?Or Nellie Stevens Hollies ?Thuja green spleador?
PH is about 6.5. I am looking for easy rapidfast grower and nice looking tree .Trees will be behind the fence so it is not easy access.
Or maybe you have better idea?
And another question :How meny years the tree will grow 11 feet tall?
Thank you very very much


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

milos said:


> I am from SC ,Zone 8.
> I am looking for fast growing trees or scrubs about min.11 feet max 15 feet tall.
> My sugestion is lugistrum Japonica,thuja green giant but I planed to cutt it.But I am scared how it is gone look?Or Nellie Stevens Hollies ?Thuja green spleador?
> PH is about 6.5. I am looking for easy rapidfast grower and nice looking tree .Trees will be behind the fence so it is not easy access.
> ...


What made you think there is a fast growing tree that only gets 11 to 15 feet tall?

Even a slow growing tree is not going to stop at a certain height. Trees grow every year unless they die.


----------



## charford (Apr 22, 2007)

It is definitely possible to move a tree, I do it every day. The real question is how big are the trees you want to move, what kind of equiptment do you have, and what kind of trees are they.

Trees of almost all sizes can be moved its just a matter of if it is cost effective. 

The bigger the tree, the more dirt and root structure you have to take with it. Typically a 2 in caliper tree needs around a 28in ball of dirt. 3 in caliper tree needs 32 in etc etc etc.... 

If you can get me the specifics I can let you know exactly what kind of time and equiptment you need. Most, if not all, of the time it is probably more economical and cost effective to get the exact trees that you want in your yard delievered and installed by a local nursery (Balled and Burlapped if you want them to live a long time). I think you will find for the same price of moving a less than ideal specimen timber tree, you will be able to get a gorgeous shade or ornamental tree that is already 2 or 3 in caliper.


----------



## theartisan (Apr 16, 2007)

where are you? I live in indiana, and every year (in the fall) the conservation department sells 2-5 year (i'm not sure of the age but they are relatively small) sapplings for $1 each. they have a lot of species. i think the only cath is you have to buy at least 20.


----------



## marverick (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't bother with the conservation department, they are beyond tiny. People don't realize how long it takes a tree to grow! The liners we plant on our nursery are already 7 years old when we plant them, and we keep them in the ground for another 5 or so years before they go out on most jobs.

The conservation trees are a great thing but they arent really meant for house lots, they are meant for agricultural areas, planting in or around the woods, etc etc. They tend to have a high mortality rate and usually end up getting destroyed by deer or other things. You can get great trees often for reasonable prices if you just know what to buy.


----------

